# How to use a highoutput alternator as an emergency welder - DIY



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats a pretty cool trick. Friends and I just use a couple 12v batteries wired series and that has worked. The alternator way does eliminate removing and lugging around batteries.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

3 battery welding -
I would only do this in an emergency, but it does work.
Use a set of jumper cables and up to an 1/8 inch welding rod.
Also I would shield my eyes with something other than sunglasses.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_hLobwoyhE


----------



## automd (Feb 5, 2010)

few2many said:


> Thats a pretty cool trick. Friends and I just use a couple 12v batteries wired series and that has worked. The alternator way does eliminate removing and lugging around batteries.


First of all, you might wish to try welding with an alternator before you stack those set of batteries. Goodluck!


----------

